# DM seeking players in Southern California



## catsclaw227 (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm in Thousand Oaks/Westlake Village area, close to San Fernando Valley and Ventura County/LA border.  

I am a very experienced (20 yrs) DM, planning a new 3.5 campaign and would love to find any players willing join our d20 3.5 campaign.  I prefer role-players over power gamers.

Characters starting at 2nd level, and going until we keel over and die 

Let me know if you are interested.  matto323@yahoo.com 

catsclaw


----------



## catsclaw227 (Nov 21, 2004)

<bump>

Any SoCal players looking for 3.5 game???


----------



## catsclaw227 (Nov 29, 2004)

bump again.  

I have had some good responses via email, and to those of you that have already contacted me, bear with me.  It was a long holiday weekend and today and tomorrow, I will pull together some campaign info for you.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Dec 31, 2004)

OK -- We have 2 players started already, and we are looking for a 3rd and possibly a 4th.  The campaign is going VERY well.  If you are interested, let me know!


----------

